# Shield and Sword



## Shodan (Oct 24, 2003)

Shield and Sword is one of my favorite techniques and we worked it in class tonight.  At the end, we grafted on Leaping crane- from the knee kick on.........it was fun.......anyone else ever practiced this particular graft before?

  I got to wondering one day if all the EPAK techs could be grafted to each other in one extremely long kata or technique- it would obviously not be practical in terms of pummeling someone to death by trying to do this long tech on someone (ha ha) but it would be fun to try to just string them all together one to the other and find familiar spots common to each tech.  My guess is that there would be millions of ways to do this- as far as what techs you chose to go in what order.  



  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Blindside (Oct 24, 2003)

> My guess is that there would be millions of ways to do this- as far as what techs you chose to go in what order.



Heh, you brought out the science geek in me. 

Actually there are way way more than a million ways to do it.  Assuming that you are running the AK standard 154 tech curriculum, then you have 3.089 x 10^271 ways of making an AK "master form."  Just to give you an idea, a million is 1x10^6, a google is 1x10^10.  

Lamont


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Shield and Sword is one of my favorite techniques and we worked it in class tonight.  At the end, we grafted on Leaping crane- from the knee kick on.........it was fun.......anyone else ever practiced this particular graft before?
> 
> I got to wondering one day if all the EPAK techs could be grafted to each other in one extremely long kata or technique- it would obviously not be practical in terms of pummeling someone to death by trying to do this long tech on someone (ha ha) but it would be fun to try to just string them all together one to the other and find familiar spots common to each tech.  My guess is that there would be millions of ways to do this- as far as what techs you chose to go in what order.
> ...




Did you graft on the left side of Leaping Crane or the right?


----------



## Shodan (Oct 24, 2003)

Blindside- thanks!!  Pretty amazing, eh?!!

  MisterMike- the right side- where the right roundhouse kick in the regular tech. would usually go to the kidney area, we did the kick to the back of the knee instead and went right into the rest of leaping crane.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 25, 2003)

I have a question or so---why, "go into the end of Leaping Crane?" Why that choice? What' the reasoning behind the other alternatives? And why's the "original," extension the way it is--after the right roundhouse, drag-up side-kick to the back of the right knee, left scoop-kick to the groin, right slicing side-kick to the back of the left knee, left spinning thrust-kick to the coccyx...ideally speaking, of course, but what's its logic?

The reason I'm asking is that I'm not sure I see the reasons behind what's being discussed here--other than, "because I wanted to," or, "it flowed better," or, "because it's kewl," etc. Aren't these motions supposed to have purposes... as in the "original," extension, in which the pattern of kicks, a) takes their pivot points away, b) illustrates using, "lower-case," strikes/checks, c) helps keep you in a, "zone of obscurity," etc....


----------

